# Some trails with the Moto



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Took a little run to Gallina NM. Some nice trails and always green. A bit rainy this trip. Although I didn`t get any footage of the first run through several miles of major mud through the valleys..very worthy of posting on MIMB and I kick myself for mot getting the camera up and on,.. I did get some of the runs through the upper areas. This is a about a 10 mile run to an overlook we did. Enjoy.

Gallina 5 6 15 1 Final Cut - YouTube


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

are those chunks of mud all over the hood? :rockn:


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> are those chunks of mud all over the hood? :rockn:


And that's after I cleared the big ones. It was tossing chunks into the air as big as your fist and raining down all over...even on the cab roof. Missed that run with the camera...it would have looked like it was raining dirtballs. The Moto did pretty good in it though...I was surprised.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

One more..just some time-killer 

Gallina 5 6 15 2 - YouTube


----------



## gzuniga1423 (May 6, 2015)

What tires are your talking about


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

gzunigabruteforce said:


> What tires are your talking about



Wasn't aware we were talking about tires.


----------



## beepin (Aug 28, 2014)

Good run plus nice scenery and pretty nice camping spot.


----------

